# How wide of tires can you go?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am gonna go out on a limb and quote 8 inchers ! there is an equation for this somewhere . If we search real hard IT will PoP out .


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

After doing some estimates I'm gonna order and test fit some 245/40-18 on an 18x8 wheel. 40 backspace. If not, I'll go stock width for ltz. The perks of working in a tire shop though.


----------



## RedBonez (Apr 9, 2015)

brian v said:


> I am gonna go out on a limb and quote 8 inchers ! there is an equation for this somewhere . If we search real hard IT will PoP out .


I love you. You following me mate?!? 


170-3tree said:


> After doing some estimates I'm gonna order and test fit some 245/40-18 on an 18x8 wheel. 40 backspace. If not, I'll go stock width for ltz. The perks of working in a tire shop though.


I worked in the tire/lube section of Wal-Mart and had ideas on sizes but I wasnt 100% sure since I can put them on and try them to see how much more I can go. But thanks for the input I like a 245 they look good.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

235 55 16 is the size I'm thinking of going with. Want to keep my LT rims, but go with a wider tire. Those are the same diameter as the stock 215 60 16, does anyone know if these will fit.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Someone here told me I can go 245/40r19 FYI, I plan to order them in a week or 3


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I think that was me an I think we got miscommunication going there. 245/40-18 is possible. Going 245/40-19 would be too tall. I think it would be 245/35 or 245/30 for 19 inch wheels. Not sure as I haven't researched 19's yet.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> I think that was me an I think we got miscommunication going there. 245/40-18 is possible. Going 245/40-19 would be too tall. I think it would be 245/35 or 245/30 for 19 inch wheels. Not sure as I haven't researched 19's yet.


Would 245/35 show that hideous gap I have with my 235/45r18's? I'm moving up to 19 to eliminate that gap as,much as possible


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

It would be the same size, thus not ruining your speedometer accuracy. If you want that gap closed, lowering springs are cheaper than ultra low pro tires


Also, your getting into likely rubbing on turns with that large of a tire.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you want GM's tire size recommendations, is in your owners manual:

"Buying New Tires
GM has developed and matched
specific tires for the vehicle. The
original equipment tires installed
were designed to meet General
Motors Tire Performance Criteria
Specification (TPC Spec)
system rating. When
replacement tires are needed,
GM strongly recommends
buying tires with the same
TPC Spec rating.
GM's exclusive TPC Spec
system considers over a dozen
critical specifications that impact
the overall performance of the
vehicle, including brake system
performance, ride and handling,
traction control, and tire
pressure monitoring
performance.

GM's TPC Spec number is
molded onto the tire's sidewall
near the tire size. If the tires
have an all‐season tread design,
the TPC Spec number will be
followed by MS for mud and
snow. See Tire Sidewall
Labeling on page 10‑44 for
additional information.
GM recommends replacing all
the tires at the same time.
Uniform tread depth on all tires
will help to maintain the
performance of the vehicle.
Braking and handling
performance may be adversely
affected if all the tires are not
replaced at the same time. See
Tire Inspection on page 10‑55
and Tire Rotation on page 10‑55
for information on proper tire
rotation."

Your state may also have laws on the subject, but who can keep up with the laws on 50 different states.

Tire size was an important subject to me when selecting our Cruze. May never get caught unless you are involved in an accident, just another risk.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> It would be the same size, thus not ruining your speedometer accuracy. If you want that gap closed, lowering springs are cheaper than ultra low pro tires
> 
> 
> Also, your getting into likely rubbing on turns with that large of a tire.


I've seen other cruzes with stock 19 inch wheels that look fairly good including the Z Spec one GM had, does anyone know if that z spec one had springs put on to make it look that good?







Wouldn't 235/35r19 or 235/40r19(only Micheline) work?

Also here's how my car looks after I curbed the **** out of my rims, which is why I want new ones and bigger ones because the 18s look too small to me. I don't mind cutting the fender liner a little to stop rubbing.. Chevy already cut out the under side liner for the recall anyways so I hear a lot of rocks and stuff hit the metal, a little more won't bug me if that means I can fit a 19 inch rim and a decent tire to fill up some of that gap lol!


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

i'm currently running 245/40/18 michelin pilot sport a/s and love them. i'll snap a couple shots and post em up in a bit. i've never had an issue with rubbing, and still plan on lowering as i've now achieved 4x4 status with my wheel well gap.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

here ya go


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Couch said:


> here ya go


Judging by your pictures if I go 235/35r19 I would be fine because I have 235/45r18 which is 10 under in width and 5 over in height compared to yours, and I get that hideous gap and small rim look lol.. can you post a pic with your wheel turned so I can see how wide your tire is?


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

sure thing, and yes i drive spirtedly if your curious about the edge wear. My stress reliever is a curvy road late at night with no traffic. 

** one more note, comparing it to the factory 195/65/16's isn't anywhere near close. the car handles like a dream compared to stock just by putting the right tires on it. I highly recommend the michelin pilot sport, i haven't had a better tire, its unreal how it handles wet roads too! being a hard compound tire i wouldn't recommend winter driving tho.**


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Couch said:


> sure thing, and yes i drive spirtedly if your curious about the edge wear. My stress reliever is a curvy road late at night with no traffic.
> 
> ** one more note, comparing it to the factory 195/65/16's isn't anywhere near close. the car handles like a dream compared to stock just by putting the right tires on it. I highly recommend the michelin pilot sport, i haven't had a better tire, its unreal how it handles wet roads too! being a hard compound tire i wouldn't recommend winter driving tho.**


Odd.. My tires look wider than yours for some reason... Are you on 18x8.5? or 18x8? Idk if it's just the image or what but yours look like the stock width. I can agree on handling, I had some dude from a tire shop tell me wider isn't better because they made the car to have that type of tire lol! I couldn't help but laugh at him because he had no idea that my Cruze runs circles around a stock cruze with the stock width..


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

18x8.5. the factory tires 1956516 are 7.68" wide. 245/40/18 are 9.65" wide

edit: and that tire shop guy is an idiot. those factory firestone cookie cutters are good for hydroplaning and rolling over onto the sidewalls in a corner, that's it.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hmm maybe its the angle of the picture? Anyways I hope the 235/35r19 wheels make it look close to the Z Spec look


----------



## harmfuladam (May 11, 2015)

This isn't really a performance/aftermarket issue that I'm having, but reading this thread it looks like I should be safe (no rubbing) to put P225/60R16 or P215/70R16 on the car from the stock P215/60R16?

I found a good deal on a set of used winter tires for ~65% off new price.

Does the car recalibrate the speed by itself or should I account for that manually?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

They should fit. You have to account for the speed manually.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

harmfuladam said:


> This isn't really a performance/aftermarket issue that I'm having, but reading this thread it looks like I should be safe (no rubbing) to put P225/60R16 or P215/70R16 on the car from the stock P215/60R16?
> 
> I found a good deal on a set of used winter tires for ~65% off new price.
> 
> Does the car recalibrate the speed by itself or should I account for that manually?


The speed isn't noticeable at all.. I've GPS tracked it from my stock 16 skinny tires to my 18 wide sport tires to the 19 inch medium width heavy a/s tires and the 19 inch only showed a .5 difference in some cases. I think it was more due to the heavy Nitto motivo tires though.. I went back to 235/50/18 on my cruze because it's the most optimal width/look for handling after trying different sizes. The look from 235/45/18 Sport Comp 2 tires and 235/50/18 is big but the handling takes a hit from sidewall flex on anything under a ultra high performance sport tire like the Sport Comp.


----------

